

XIPH: Episode 1: A Digital Media Primer for Geeks - etix
http://xiph.org/video/vid1.shtml

======
st3fan
So this is how the 'codec wars' annoy me. I cannot watch this on my iPad or in
Safari. I guess I'll be recoding it to MP4. Will post a URL when done.

~~~
frou_dh
I renabled Java in Safari and the Xiph site loaded some kind of applet based
decoder that didn't work properly. Will appreciate your link.

~~~
st3fan
Here
[http://stefan.arentz.ca/stuff/A_Digital_Media_Primer_For_Gee...](http://stefan.arentz.ca/stuff/A_Digital_Media_Primer_For_Geeks-
iPad.mp4)

Recoded the 720p version with Miro Converter. It is a 27MB file. Plays well on
the iPad, iPhone or in Safari.

~~~
frou_dh
Thanking you

------
nagnatron
Awesome video.

